# best hand held gaming devics



## akitosforever (Oct 8, 2004)

Which is the best hand held gaming device at present
post ur comments with the price and any other xtraa info and links if possible.


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

*GBA Sp*

If you want the best device in the entire world, its gonna be the Sony PSP. But until that hits shelves here (if ever) its gotta be the Nintendo GameBoy Advance SP. Its small enough, sound quality is OK, resolutions are good, pretty fun even at times. It's got a nice Li-ion batt that can deliver about 10 hours of gameplay on a 3 hour charge with the light on and about 18 hours without it. Its compatible with all Ninetendo Game Paks for the GameBoy, GB-Color and GBA can be used. Not to mention the HUGE collection of games that you can find starting from 300 bucks to almost 2000 bucks. I vote GBA-SP. I didn't like the NGage QD all that much, after playing Hero Commander on the NGage Mobile Buses here. I bought the GBA-SP for around 4.5k a long time back. Maybe prices have dropped now that the prices in the US have dropped to $75. As for links, Google it, you can find more info than from links we supply here.  It remains to be seen whether Nintendo DS or the PSP garners more support. I guess it'd be the PSP. Big surprise there, huh?


----------



## sr_ultimate (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey i don`t know much About it , but when sony released it`s portable,nintendo also had released something , What was it ??


----------



## krazydude (Oct 13, 2004)

GBA is the best rite now I think but wait till the Sony PSP comes out, I think that will re-define hand-held gaming like the PS2 which re-defined console gaming


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2004)

GBA SP is the best right now....nintendo has een the best in the handheld market....sony PSP looks really good but it will b priced at around $350 and might not b a good option...i read somewhere that it has more power than the PS2....nintendo DS looks very promising too....but until then GBA SP is ur best option..it retails 4 $79.99 (before taxes) out here...


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 14, 2004)

Definitely the GBA SP for now. The psp is sure to capture the market when it is released. However sony has to do sumthng abt the price. Otherwise the  Nintendo DS will give it a tough time !


----------



## akitosforever (Oct 15, 2004)

As per me the nintendo device is the best one on the basis of availibility,price,available titles,marketing.
And dont forget Nokia nGage
Any cud any 1 post the exact street price,
Where can It be available in India
Greymarkets will also do


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 15, 2004)

i hav played on an n-gage its good but i think psp will beat it when it comes to india


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2004)

psp in India???? i dont thin kthat will happen in the next few years...at least not officially....and dont 4get, if sony prices it at the proposed price of $349, it will not sell....


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 16, 2004)

When will the grey market serve it purpose then........


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2004)

yes...but thats what i said: at least not officially.....
grey market always has everything u want....but still the price will b too high....


----------



## akitosforever (Oct 17, 2004)

Actually which is the best available grey markets in respective cities,coz lot of things seem 2 come b4 hand in these markets but but most of us dont know where is the actual place 2 purchase frm.


----------



## raghugs (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello Everybody

i too intended on buying Nintendo Gameboy Advance SP,
does anybody of you know any dealers for Nintendo products in India?
espcially in Bangalore?
your post would greatly help me,

Raghu GS


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

*Reply !!*

Dude i have a GBA and its rocks.... but since the time i've seen my friend nishant having a Sony PSP i feel like i'm playing with a old brick display video game.
I think PSP is legally not available in india.You acn get it from your relatives from abroad or think of getting one from the grey market ( Only if you dare to ).

Till the time you PSP is not available GBA is a good option.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 9, 2005)

Ngage is the only one that lets you play multi player on-line games right now. With the built in phone using GPRS or blue tooth and your PC's Internet connection. Kids go for handheld. Which kid has $350 to spend? Thats why they price them under $100 and $200 max and then hook the kids up with it and they can bug the parents to pay $50 for the games for it. 

I am not sure the PSP will sell. Not @ $350 and no Internet connectivity. You have to be professional to afford to buy that and you would want to use it like a PDA. Adult pros are not going to be playing 1st person shoot em ups on the train ride to work, rather they would be looking to play RPG types and seeing what their opponents did during the night. They will sell a lot in the beginning just because people want the best gadgets but there will not be continuity like the GBA's.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 14, 2005)

anyone heard of gizmondo ???
it is the best
overall the gizmondo is a good handheld it has mp3,mpegs,games,texts,camera and gps. everything about the handheld is great picture,sound qulity better than some digital cameras and mp3 players movies look great as well. graphicaly better than the ds you can also download or upload music,movies,pictures to and from your pc via the sd cards. 
for more go to www.gizmondo.com


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 9, 2009)

akitosforever said:


> Which is the best hand held gaming device at present
> post ur comments with the price and any other xtraa info and links if possible.


Nokia 6233. Supports many java games. It's been great to play in this.


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 9, 2009)

akitosforever said:


> Which is the best hand held gaming device at present
> post ur comments with the price and any other xtraa info and links if possible.


Nokia 6233. Supports many java games. It's been great to play in this.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2009)

u opened a 4 year old thread...too much


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

lolz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

UKP!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

rite now there's DSi and PSP

I have a GBA SP since 2003, love it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

iPhone and iPod touch now


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

^ err for gaming????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have GBA Advance and it sucks big time. PSP FTW!


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^ err for gaming????


He is actually an iPhone fanboi who has been blinded by the Apple propaganda. 

But, I'll agree; there are really good games for the iPhone OS.


----------

